
The price of being single - fraqed
http://ideas.ted.com/the-price-of-being-single/
======
hugh4
>singlism

What are the historians of the future going to make of this bizarre period in
our history where everybody competed to find ways in which they are oppressed?

Yes, being single has some disadvantages. So does being not- single. So does
joining the navy or sticking your face in a fan. Make your choices in life,
but accept the consequences of them.

~~~
CM30
I 100% agree with this point. The obsession with 'oppression' and 'privilege'
nowadays is ridiculous, especially when seemingly every random factor is used
to claim them.

It's equally funny how many of the people claiming the former tend to be from
well off backgrounds and like talking about how much they're suffering
compared to someone with less than half their income.

